
Top porn sites 'pose growing malware risk' to users - antr
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-22093141
======
bsenftner
I love how people are afraid to comment on a porn article.

~~~
pan69
I don't think people are afraid to comment, it's simply not worth commenting
on. I read the first paragraph of the article and closed it because it was
crap. Do I need to waste more time to leave a comment, like I do now?.

